# Place to get CA glue for finish and best type?



## theHullTurn (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi All,

Where is a good place to get CA glue? Can't dig up the last place I had ordered from. Any recommendations?

Also, what viscosity would be good for mainly finishing but also if I wanted to set tubes with it?

Thanks!


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 7, 2017)

I am new so others will have more experience.  I use Tite Bond CA in Thin for gluing the tubes.  Some use epoxy, if I recall.  I use Tite Bond Thin for a finish.  Pick up a spray can of Tite Bond Accelerator.  Sets the CA quick like a bunny rabbit.


----------



## mecompco (Aug 7, 2017)

Mercury thin flex, hands down. Five coats, using Mercury accelerator between coats and you're done. I go right from the finishing to the Dr. Kirk's polish, no sanding needed. Mercury is made in the US and is available, amongst other places, from:

https://www.signaturepensupply.com/collections/mercury-ca-glue

They also have a medium flex, if you have a blank that requires fill.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## JimB (Aug 7, 2017)

Thin for finishing but always thick for gluing tubes. Thin will not fill gaps and you risk a blow out when turning. I use EZ Bond. Your can get it from Exotic Blanks. It is about half the price of other brands. I haven't  used many other brands so I can't compare them.


----------



## elyk864 (Aug 7, 2017)

I've purchased some from Rockler and from Amazon. Results are identical.

EDIT: Hot Stuff and Stick Fast brands


----------



## mecompco (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh, I don't really see a point to using CA for gluing in tubes--5-minute epoxy is much better. Fills gaps, and no sudden seize ups as can happen with CA. 

If you try Mercury as a finish, though, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. But, that's just MHO.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Monty (Aug 7, 2017)

Everybody has their favorite CA brand and favorite way to glue in tubes.
I've been using EZ Bond CA with great results for the past 12+ years, available from Exoticblanks.com, 4-5 coats of thin for my finish and thick for gluing in my tubes (I find epoxy too messy and wasteful for gluing in tubes).


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 7, 2017)

+1 on EZ Bond from Exotic blanks. But I've used several brands and don't see much difference. I almost always use thin. 7-8 coats seems to build up enough that I rarely sand through. Accelerator only when needed (typically after 3rd & 5th coat). 

As far as gluing in tubes goes, I almost always use a 2 part epoxy. Agree that it seems to do a better job of filling gaps and not seizing up. Also, I believe it retains its strength and flexibility over time better than CA.


----------



## RPD63 (Aug 8, 2017)

I use Mercury thin as well.   Very happy with the results.


----------



## Dave Turner (Aug 8, 2017)

I've always used Hot Stuff CA glue made by Satellite City (available at Woodcraft and many other places). I like to build up a significant CA layer, using about 10 coats of medium with accelerator between each coat. I will then sand this smooth, micro mesh, and buff. Works every time for me and I always get a nice deep glass-like surface. A very rich look that I like.

I want to try some of the Mercury brand since it is said to remain somewhat flexible. I'm always open to new ideas, but don't want to throw out the old ones unless something better comes along.


----------



## campzeke (Aug 8, 2017)

I use Bob Smith Industries (BSI) CA I get from a local hobby shop. It is always fresh and multiple types and thickness in stock. No need to pay shipping for something I can buy locally.


----------



## eharri446 (Aug 8, 2017)

Bob Smith also makes an odorless thin CA for use when the fumes start to become an issue. Hotstuff also makes an odorless but you have to order it since Woodcraft does not stock it.


----------

